# The search for a quiet grinder is over



## tonyjduk (Mar 27, 2012)

GFinally after many months of research (youtube etc) for a quet grinder, my search is over.

I took delivery of my Ceado e6 (manual with doser) and having used it now for a week i can now put my ear defenders back in the draw and retire my Iberital MC2 (only 8 months old).

Highly recommended.


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

'Retired' for sale, maybe?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Good to know. I've had something of a love/hate relationship with my MC2 and this is certainly on my potential upgrade list.


----------

